# Dattebayo



## sotairosu

I watch a lot of Naruto, and yet in all of my dictionaries 'dattebayo' is not in there... Does anyone know the meaning of the word? Thanks!

sotairosu


----------



## almostfreebird

Dattebayo sounds dialect and comical.

...dattebayo=...datte=...nandatte=I hear...=They say...

For example:
They say he is a genius.
Kare(kale) wa tensai dattebayo. (you better not say this in decent conversation.)
Kare(kale) wa tensai nandatte/datte. (informal)
Kare(kale) wa tensai dasoudes/rashiides/lashiides.(formal)

P.S. I've never watched naruto.


----------



## Cereth

mm I have seen naruto..and I always thought "datte ba yo" was a funny and very informal way to say "da yo"
is not the same then? datte really comes from nandatte?... 
the character says it more than frequently....and it is never translated as "they say", and personally I think that such translation doesn´t fit all time...
waa...  musukashi dattebayo!


----------



## almostfreebird

Now that I read your comment I can guess how "dattebayo" is used in naruto and I guess you're right.
But I'm also right,
datte or nandatte can be taken both way depending on context.
And dattebayo is such an unusual word you don't hear it in everyday conversation.


----------



## quitejaded

Hahahaha! Funny!

Naruto!

Dattebayo isn't going to be in the dictionary. It's just something he says. Like a person say "Dog gummit!" It just puts emphasis and makes him sound stupid.

You don't hear it in everyday conversation because its not a real word and I don't think its a slang most people are saying. I ... I hope you don't go and learn japanese and say "dattebayo". Really.


----------



## alterofnarcissus

Yes, like quitejaded, dattebayo is like how canadians say 'eh' and Aussies 'right-o'. Just a phrase, no particular meaning. it's how americans manage to punctuate every sentence with 'you know'.

P.S. I'm a mod on a naruto forum, so I know a lot about it. This


----------



## almostfreebird

sotairosu said:


> I watch a lot of Naruto, and yet in all of my dictionaries 'dattebayo' is not in there... Does anyone know the meaning of the word? Thanks!
> 
> sotairosu


 
I was confused a little because I don't watch naruto, but now I get it completely. In everyday conversation you could hear "...datte" or "...datteba" frequently as an emphasized way of "...desu".
For example:

It is definitely a mistake.=Sore wa zettaini machigai des.(formal)
-------------------------------------------------------
Sore wa machigai datte.(informal)=Sore wa machigai datteba.(spoken by women and girls.) This could be translated like; "It's a mistake, don't you understand?
----------------------------------------------------------
And if you say "...datteyo", it sounds rude but can be used between friends.
But "...dattebayo" sounds comical and very much like dialect, I believe it really exists as a dialect, and is not used usually except Narutomanias maybe.


----------



## Cereth

of course "dattebayo" is not something you would say in a daily conversation, sounds so foolish and childish...even _dasai  (tacky)_

_thank you Bird for expalining about nandatte_


_Gaby _


----------



## almostfreebird

There're so many Naruto-manias! I didn't Know that.

http://search.yahoo.co.jp/search?p=..._v2&tid=top_v2&ei=euc-jp&search.x=1&x=22&y=15


----------



## cheshire

漫画のキャラクターで、独自の語尾をもたせてキャラ付けをしていることがよくあります。


キテレツ大百科の主人公　「...なり！」（これは古語辞書にもあるけど、漫画中での彼は文法を無視してなんでもかんでもこれを文尾につける）
田舎者（どんなまんがであれ）「...でごわす」「...ずら」（これは東北弁？伊豆弁？）（「です」の代わり）
かわいいかあどけない子「...っちゃ！」（ラムちゃんしか言わない？）
ばかキャラ　「...だぴょーん！」（「だよ」の代わり）
ちょいばかな男　「っす」（「です」の代わり）
これもばかキャラ　「だぞーい」（「だぞ」をかわいく言うとこうなる）
これも馬鹿キャラ「だよーん」（「だよ」をかわいく）
まだまだ他にも無限にあります。


----------

